# Squirrels in roof area, Toronto, Canada, help?



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

If it were me, I'd buy a trap, $35 put corn inside, and trap them. Do you have a forest where you can take them and release?

How are they getting in? Do you have trees close to the house? Or are they climbing that pole? Can you inspect and seal any opening? Or call a roofer to check for openings.

If you buy a trap get good one like Havaheart, or they can slip out.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is that rotten wood on that fascia on that dormer?


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

The house is 3 stories high, I can't really tell from the ground and I will not take a ladder to go up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Well someone's going to have to get up there and figure out how there getting in.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

I can get to the location from the inside of the house. Can this be a DIY job? I just break open the drywall and seal the hole from the inside.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone who says this:


ghary said:


> I can get to the location from the inside of the house.


And this:


> I just break open the drywall and seal the hole from the inside.


And then asks this:


> Can this be a DIY job?


I would say NO.


----------



## JamesMills (Sep 18, 2015)

This is a serious problem, try services of rodent control Roseville Ca .They helped me and I am sure they can help you as well.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

JamesMills said:


> This is a serious problem, try services of rodent control Roseville Ca .They helped me and I am sure they can help you as well.


Hope they're into commuting. CA is a long ways from TO.lain:


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Is there a picture? I don't see one on my computer. :vs_worry:
Are you sure they are in your house? I only ask because 
1. I can't see a picture
2. I have a Walnut tree and a Hickory tree in my yard and squirrels are on my roof all day long. The are loud enough that one might think they were in the attic but they aren't. The sound just reverberates

If you have a flat roof that sound reverberating thing might be amplified.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been dealing with squirrels for a few years. If they're in your walls, you could have a major problem as they "need" to chew to keep their teeth from growing. So they could chew on the wiring in the walls. You first have to determine the outside entry point. Once found, there are extraction devises used to allow the squirrels to get out (they come out to eat or find food) but not re-enter (the devise is made that way). The devise is usually left on for about 4 days. Then steel mesh is be put over the entry point as they can't chew through this. Squirrels have a life expectancy of about 12 years -and- they continuously return to the place they first found shelter. It's a real pain in the neck. Have a friend spray an orange spot on one, bring it about 50 miles out - it came back! I'm currently dealing with squirrels jumping from my porch railing onto my roof where they once chewed through the aluminum siding of a dormer wall and got into a wall and in to the basement. Had all that taken care of until I had a new roof installed (October 2015). Because of an issue, the steel mesh that was placed on the dormer wall was removed and replaced with new aluminum siding in the very place that the squirrel is now returning - ugh. I'm trying different methods to prevent it from climbing on the porch railing. Even placed a professionally used rat trap in the area with bait - the squirrel has been moving the thing around. I think it's trying to take it back to where ever!!! In Mass, where I live, it's illegal to kill them. However, at this point, I'm not paying anymore to wildlife companies. So, let the games begin... Good Luck.,


----------

